#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-06-15
<Mister> good night
<lostson> evening all
<bludude> hey
<lostson> oops compiz crashed
<lostson> damn it again
<nickmoeck> I swear, I'm going to start charging people an extra CentOS hassle fee or something
<mikeputnam> nickmoeck: CentOS hassle fee?
<nickmoeck> mikeputnam: yes. an extra charge for having to deal with Cent OS
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-06-16
<lostson> evening all
<mikeputnam> hello-der
<douglasawh-work_> where is h00k???
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-06-17
<h00k> Hi friends!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-06-17
<dorio_man> Hi
<dorio_man> Maybe I can get and accomplishent for this
<dorio_man> Mike your here.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2018-06-13
<suburbanTropica> Hello!
<suburbanTropica> Where are you all from if you don't mind me asking :P
